# Self-Service Pet Grooming



## Sam's Gang (Oct 22, 2008)

My sister in law was raving about self service pet grooming stations but I can't find one locally. Is there anyone out there who lives in Orange County, Ca who may know of one? :wave:


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

Self service? Is that like a self-service car wash type thing?


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

Does she mean something like this? This one is in Mission Viejo.

http://www.themudpuppydogwash.com/

Btw, a self-service grooming place provides all the things you will need to groom you dog yourself, for a fee.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

We have one in my little town that I have yet to try. They have the elevated dog tubs and supply the shampoos etc and you do the bathing. It looks like a good set up but for me I just strip down and take the boys in the shower with me. :


----------



## Sam's Gang (Oct 22, 2008)

Yes, this is exactly what we're looking for. Thank you so much! And this one is just down the street from us. We are looking to buy an elevated tub eventually. But until then, we thought we'd try this out to avoid back pains


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

U Wash Doggie is a So Cal chain. Maybe there's one by you?


----------



## SeaninNorCal (Nov 9, 2008)

I felt the biggest advantage was the lack of chasing one of my goldens around in the tub due to the short lead and an eye to clip in to. The shampoo and grooming tools were also a plus. I think the only person who might be a little disappointed would be my chiropractor. After going to the self-serve dog wash I don't need to visit my chiropractor as often.

Just my $0.02 from NorCal.

Sean


----------



## Sam's Gang (Oct 22, 2008)

We went and tried the Mud Puppy Dog Wash on Sunday and it was so much easier than the bath tub! And I didn't have to worry about clean up. It is a bit pricey at $15... but it's worth it not to have the achy back afterwards.


----------



## Spun Gold (Nov 4, 2008)

Sam's Gang said:


> My sister in law was raving about self service pet grooming stations but I can't find one locally. Is there anyone out there who lives in Orange County, Ca who may know of one? :wave:


 
Isnt self service the same as doing it yourself?? Why not just bath them at home??


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

The one here I've used was great, having the blowdrier and whole set up in one place made it a lot easier. I used to bath all three dogs at the same time, load them all into the tub (you could walk on three sides of it) and scrub them up.

I did however bring my own shampoo so I knew what was going on them, and because depending on how they set it it could be a very weak solution. But for going on walks and getting them muddy it was nice to stop on the way home and clean them up without having to walk them into the house across carpet.

Lana


----------



## davidmorison (Jun 14, 2012)

Pro pet fix is really good for pet grooming orange county.you can try this once. 


dog grooming orange county


----------



## riggrob (May 22, 2014)

*Self Serve Dog Wash in Costa Mesa*

Hi,
saw this post and wanted to add to it.
There is a Self Serve Dog Wash in Costa Mesa (california)
Bark Bath Self Serve Dog Wash
2263 Fairview Rd
Costa Mesa, 92627
barkbath.com 

only $15 big or small dog
Check website to make sure about pricing


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

bring your lysol....


----------



## English Gracie (Aug 6, 2013)

Not sure if Petco Unleashed is in California but they are here in Virginia and it's a wonderful convenience.


----------

